# Samwise Borzoi



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Because he is fabulous and I love him
10 weeks old now 










































Not long until he can go out for walkies now... can't wait! I bought him a new harness (and a matching one for Frodo, in their colours of course) so hopefully he'll have grown into it in a couple of weeks :biggrin1:


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I really love Borzoi's. (Borzoi?) I am not the right fit for them but I admire them from afar every chance I get.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Frodo is adorable! I love his coloring and Borzois are up there in cute dogs in the Sighthound group.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

He is adorable, I love love, love sighthounds. My dream dog is a saluki. One day! On an unrelated note, I really like those harnesses, where did you get them?


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Oh my god!! I looove Borzois!! He is ADORABLE <3


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

gorgeous !!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

He is just too adorable!


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks all! 

I got them from eBay - I believe they are called Trixie Fusion harnesses


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh he is CUTE!!! And yes, absolutely fabulous. I had no idea Borzoi puppies were so ridiculously adorable - love this dude!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Fabulous is an understatement! I seriously love your dogs.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Borzoi puppy! He is so adorable, I love him.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's stunning! I love his coloring. The soft beige is so pretty!


----------



## Adjecyca1 (Jul 25, 2010)

Awh<3 i am smitten


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

I'll just be swooning over here now.

Have I mentioned I like your naming scheme? We need to have a Samwise club or something - there's at least three now.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

I like this plan  Maybe a whole hobbit dog club!

Thanks again for the lovely comments all  He is such an easy puppy, its strange!!
Here are a few piccies of him at the County Show, socialising to the max


































































Met a bigger borzoi too! He was only 8 months old, so still a pup himself


----------



## Lauren_201 (Jun 19, 2014)

He is so cute! Sighthounds are my favorite!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!!!! He is SO STINKIN' CUTE.


----------



## SnapV (May 14, 2013)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

what a darling!


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

He is just too scrumptious for words! Borzois are just so beautiful. They wouldn't be a good fit for us, but... he is just so cute!


----------

